# Monark Sportster 3 Speed



## gymmanager (Sep 7, 2019)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/d/san-francisco-vintage-monark-sportster/6973656472.html

Not normally a fan of this style but I think this is a gorgeous example, in beautiful shape at a fairly decent price for California . 
Ad reads: Beautiful 1960's Monark Sportster bicycle. Made in England. Near mint condition. It has 3 speeds, working original front and rear lights (generator powered), original rear cargo rack, new tires and tubes. The only real flaw I can see is a few dings and a small dent on the chain guard (see pics). Beautiful bike for the collector, daily commuter or weekend warrior. Similar to a Schwinn


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 9, 2019)

sweet, 61/62 Raleigh built for Huffy,  better than a Schwinn, imo.  

1963 was the last year Huffy imported them, and they had a twist shifter then, 1964 Huffy was tooled up and making their own 3 speed light weights.


----------



## 66Dragster3. (Oct 30, 2019)

By gum, that’s beautiful!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 30, 2019)

gymmanager said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/d/san-francisco-vintage-monark-sportster/6973656472.html
> 
> Not normally a fan of this style but I think this is a gorgeous example, in beautiful shape at a fairly decent price for California .
> Ad reads: Beautiful 1960's Monark Sportster bicycle. Made in England. Near mint condition. It has 3 speeds, working original front and rear lights (generator powered), original rear cargo rack, new tires and tubes. The only real flaw I can see is a few dings and a small dent on the chain guard (see pics). Beautiful bike for the collector, daily commuter or weekend warrior. Similar to a Schwinn
> ...



I have a Murray 3 speed  light weight from the 60's and has the twist grip shiftier. Makes for a lot easier pooping on the fly. Does any one know what this bike sold for. Really nice looking Monark. Razin.


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 31, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have a Murray 3 speed  light weight from the 60's and has the twist grip shiftier. Makes for a lot easier &#!^ing on the fly. Does any one know what this bike sold for. Really nice looking Monark. Razin.



I don’t know why I didn’t include the price in the post, usually I’m better about that. If I recall I think the guy was asking $300.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 31, 2019)

gymmanager said:


> I don’t know why I didn’t include the price in the post, usually I’m better about that. If I recall I think the guy was asking $300.



If that bike is worth $300.00, I wonder what my Murray with O.G. faded burnt orange paint and twist grip shiftier with original tires would go for.? Thanks for sharing and Ride On. Razin. P.S. Maybe $175.00-$200.00?


----------

